# Causes of Hole in the head



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

I think I may have a fish with the start of hole in the head so I have been readying up on it and one of the things that I find in places is that poor food quality can cause it... How true is this and if it was the cause wouldn't more of my fish have it??

From what I am reading I think its more of a water quality issue and stress as my nitrates have recently spiked and I didn't catch it until last night... In the process of bring them down now...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've read poor nutrition, poor water quality and hexamita. If you look at like this as infection is always present which gets out of control when the fish's immune system is suppressed then anything that stresses a fish can sicken it. Oscars that are fed solely on feeders are notorious for hole-in-the-head. Without the right amino acids and vitamins the fish can't defend itself. Like getting cold sores because you don't have enough lysine.


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

Mine is a severum... I know hexamita is a parasite but what causes the parasite?

I feed my fish, 

Tetra colored flakes, Super Color Flakes, omega floating cichlid pellets, zuccinni and occasional frozen blood worms...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It may even be more complicated than that. They find hex in hole-in-the-fish, but they also find hex in healthy fish and other stuff in the sick fish as if the parasite lets in bacteria. Go to town with the clean water and find a medicated food.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

http://www.fishchannel.com/fish-health/freshwater-conditions/hexamita.aspx
http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/articles/hexamita.html


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Deficiencies in Vitamin D & Potassium also cause it. Bacteria also cause it.


----------

